

Obama defends surveillance effort as 'trade-off' for security - sdoowpilihp
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/07/net-us-usa-security-records-idUSBRE9560VA20130607

======
o0-0o
"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety,
deserve neither liberty nor safety."

\--Benjamin Franklin

